# Why such difference



## Hot2017 (Apr 10, 2017)

```
sysctl kern.version
kern.version: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```
and at the same time

```
freebsd-version
11.0-RELEASE-p8
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2017)

The last couple of updates didn't involve the kernel, so that still has the 'old' version number.


----------



## tingo (Apr 11, 2017)

If you want to see both: `freebsd-version -ku`.


----------

